

Code isn't poetry - tholex
http://jshak.es/code-isnt-poetry/

======
jloughry
Pedantic is putting the braces in even where they're optional, simply because
it avoids problems later on. Pedantic is using Yoda conditionals [1] in C
because it enables lvalue checking in the compiler. Pedantic is checking
return codes, using assertions, and validating inputs. Pedantic is not
unnecessary code; it recognizing what is necessary, and doing it.

[1] E.g., "if (1 == n)" instead of "if (n == 1)" (or prefer a language that
uses := for assignment).

------
solomone
Any syntax is less readable if you're unfamiliar with it. If you see enough of
them, it reads naturally.

------
otikik
I don't agree that the second example is more readable than the first

------
ratsimihah
But it is!

~~~
Tanner
Why do you think that?

